
The Raspberry Pi 4 launch site runs on a Pi 4 cluster - oblib
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/06/the-raspberry-pi-4-launch-site-runs-on-a-pi-4-cluster/
======
go_ruby
Now that is dogfooding

